# Anyone hunted in Arkansas yet this Year



## critterbait (Dec 11, 2019)

Last year the hunting wasn't that good around Stuttgart. I'm getting ready to head out next week and was wondering if anyone had a report on the birds they would like to share. Thanks


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Dec 11, 2019)

I havent been but some of my buddies killed a 4 man limit in the timber this morning. He said the ducks are moving in. They hunting just outside of Stuttgart and they are locals so they know the places when the water is low. Only one way to find out! Go and enjoy the trip!


----------



## soyota (Dec 12, 2019)

critterbait I'm going to be out there next Mon/Tues, we should swap notes after we get back


----------



## critterbait (Dec 12, 2019)

soyota said:


> critterbait I'm going to be out there next Mon/Tues, we should swap notes after we get back


Sounds good. Are you hunting guided or  self guided?


----------



## soyota (Dec 12, 2019)

Guided, we don't know the area and no longer have a good dog for this. You?


----------



## critterbait (Dec 13, 2019)

soyota said:


> Guided, we don't know the area and no longer have a good dog for this. You?


Self guided we lease blinds what guide  are you hunting with?


----------



## soyota (Dec 13, 2019)

2W Outfitters, their name is all I know really.

Self-guiding isn't really an option for us, honestly. Dad knows his stuff but doesn't have much time, and I'm also short on time w/ a family of my own and I don't know 1/10th of what he does... he used to take me out when I was a kid in central FL, but we moved to GA in the 90s and I've only been in the blind as an adult a handful of times, and have never picked a spot, made a spread of decoys or tried to call them in myself.

So, haven't done a ton of it, don't know much... but I'm planning to really pay attention on this trip, because I've always loved everything about duck hunting, and I have a feeling within a few years it's going to fall on me to be the one making this kind of thing happen.


----------



## critterbait (Dec 14, 2019)

soyota said:


> 2W Outfitters, their name is all I know really.
> 
> Self-guiding isn't really an option for us, honestly. Dad knows his stuff but doesn't have much time, and I'm also short on time w/ a family of my own and I don't know 1/10th of what he does... he used to take me out when I was a kid in central FL, but we moved to GA in the 90s and I've only been in the blind as an adult a handful of times, and have never picked a spot, made a spread of decoys or tried to call them in myself.
> 
> So, haven't done a ton of it, don't know much... but I'm planning to really pay attention on this trip, because I've always loved everything about duck hunting, and I have a feeling within a few years it's going to fall on me to be the one making this kind of thing happen.


Most of all have fun and enjoy your trip. Best of luck to you.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

I was SE of Stutt in Ms ... had to run out to help my buddy and we hunted Thursday morn ... had a solid hunt !!! I hope y'all get on some


----------



## mattuga (Dec 15, 2019)

Not many new birds in AR since the 1st opener.  The local area you are hunting and resting done nearby is paramount to birds you kill.  We scratched a few a day along the Cache in a high pressure river bottom this past 2nd split but I'm still learning the new spots I hunt.  Most birds know the safe zones and until we get a new push so you gotta expect to try and work trafficking birds.  The high dollar places have it going on but don't let that fool you.  Put motion in your spread and call lightly once they start to work your spread.


----------



## Powerline (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m going on my first trip Jan 2nd to Arkansas. Going with my brother to Harrisburg, he’s been for several years but will be all new to me!


----------



## soyota (Dec 18, 2019)

Ducks were flying Monday/Tuesday but not very many groups over 5, except one giant flock of ~80 spoonbills that landed behind us. Actually, most of what we saw/shot was spoonbills, more than half of all the ducks that worked around us seemed like. Some teal / gadwals and a few redheads. The canvasback in the picture was a complete anomaly, same for the mallard-- they were, I think, the only ones we saw. But mostly just a lot of spoonies.

Also, as @mattuga said nearly all the birds seemed like survivors rather than newcomers, everything was very spooky about coming in to the decoys, and even some that did ended up landing like 20yds outside of them like _just in case_ _those aren't real ducks down there_. We actually did our best with no calling, and completely covered up. Day 2 we were in a pit blind, and whenever one of us spotted birds far out we'd close the roof completely up and look out the tiny space between the roof / the ground outside, and we wouldn't throw it back til they were already in-range. We sacrificed some passing overhead shots because of that, but even with just a little overhead gap and a single guy spying on them 3 of 4 groups would flare away from us before they were ever in range.

Lots and lots of geese, we didn't get a chance to properly hunt them but we took a speck and 2 snows with passing shots, and if any of us could call them worth a **** I bet we'd have brought back a lot more specks.



This pic was from the side of I-40 as I was heading back home... probably an AR migration-rest area, judging by the number of birds, but still really cool


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 18, 2019)

Awesome pic soyota


----------



## soyota (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh, and 2W Outfitters are a decent outfit / value, but if you can call you might wanna do that for yourself. Our guy was turning birds _away _from the blind with his weird little squeak noises  He was a real nice guy though, and didn't bat an eye when we wanted to stay in the blind as long as possible in the rain (we took about 2/3 of our limit both days). And his dog reflected really well on him.... that champ didn't whine or bark even *once* in two days, and other than hilariously trying to find/jump over this one submerged ditch he just went where he was told. Really makes me wish I had a dog.

They have a lodge that's like 1/2mile away from Mack's Prairie Wings in Stuttgart, with I think 12 rooms and a dining hall with good food. Not like fine steakhouse good, but way better than I eat most weeknights  The lodge was pretty simple-- sealed plywood floors, shared bathrooms, not the Taj Mahal-- but I'd book them again.


----------



## critterbait (Dec 23, 2019)

soyota said:


> Oh, and 2W Outfitters are a decent outfit / value, but if you can call you might wanna do that for yourself. Our guy was turning birds _away _from the blind with his weird little squeak noises  He was a real nice guy though, and didn't bat an eye when we wanted to stay in the blind as long as possible in the rain (we took about 2/3 of our limit both days). And his dog reflected really well on him.... that champ didn't whine or bark even *once* in two days, and other than hilariously trying to find/jump over this one submerged ditch he just went where he was told. Really makes me wish I had a dog.
> 
> They have a lodge that's like 1/2mile away from Mack's Prairie Wings in Stuttgart, with I think 12 rooms and a dining hall with good food. Not like fine steakhouse good, but way better than I eat most weeknights  The lodge was pretty simple-- sealed plywood floors, shared bathrooms, not the Taj Mahal-- but I'd book them again.


Glad you had fun and shot some birds we did to but the ducks are just not there probably going to cancel the January trip if it doesn't get any better just have to wait and see. I always have a good time but the hunting has just been slow the past 2 years.


----------



## critterbait (Dec 23, 2019)

soyota said:


> View attachment 995693
> 
> Ducks were flying Monday/Tuesday but not very many groups over 5, except one giant flock of ~80 spoonbills that landed behind us. Actually, most of what we saw/shot was spoonbills, more than half of all the ducks that worked around us seemed like. Some teal / gadwals and a few redheads. The canvasback in the picture was a complete anomaly, same for the mallard-- they were, I think, the only ones we saw. But mostly just a lot of spoonies.
> 
> ...


Cool pic If the ducks were there like that we would be alright we saw lots and lots of geese also.


----------



## critterbait (Dec 23, 2019)

Powerline said:


> I’m going on my first trip Jan 2nd to Arkansas. Going with my brother to Harrisburg, he’s been for several years but will be all new to me!


Maybe you'll get a good push of birds by then we just got back and its slow lots of geese but very few ducks. Have fun and give us a report when you get back. Good luck


----------



## fastball_24 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a cousin that is hunting out there now and he said it was very slow.  Very little bird activity.


----------



## Jack Leg (Dec 29, 2019)

I am going to Stuttgart and hunt January 28,29,30 hopefully they still be some left


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 29, 2019)

Jack Leg said:


> I am going to Stuttgart and hunt January 28,29,30 hopefully they still be some left


 I will be in Stuttgart January 25 & 26 w/ Black Dog, Hope there will be birds for both of us!


----------



## Powerline (Dec 29, 2019)

From what I’m hearing my first trip is not looking good from a bird/weather perspective. Oh well I will make the best of it anyways! I’m going to post up some reports from the pit! Gets me another day closer to Dove season I’m already counting down the days! My brother just purchased some new property in Upson County and when we get back we are starting work on clearing A new dove field.


----------



## critterbait (Dec 30, 2019)

If nothing changes you'll might want to stay home and save your money this year.


----------



## Powerline (Jan 5, 2020)

Headed back to Ga, had a good time 1st day was the best with the cloud cover we got a 4 man limit.


----------



## critterbait (Jan 6, 2020)

Powerline said:


> Headed back to Ga, had a good time 1st day was the best with the cloud cover we got a 4 man limit. View attachment 997972


Congrats ! That's good to hear maybe some birds are showing up.


----------

